# Hammer and Sickle Cigars?



## itsme_timd (Nov 21, 2008)

I can't find ANY info on these!

One of our local shop owners fell in love with these at IPCPR and is going to start carrying them. I didn't think to ask him a ton of info on them as I figured a quick Google search would produce something - nope.

He showed me the box these will come in, apparently they will all be in a lead crystal box but only carry a retail of $7.00 - $9.00 per stick. The box was very cool, but I don't see how they can offer a lead crystal box and a great cigar and start at a retail of $7.00???

Can anyone help me on some information?


----------



## orca99usa (May 23, 2008)

This is an excerpt from PuffingCigars.com, from an article covering the IPCPR:


> Does anyone like vodka? Or has anyone heard of a company called Hammer + Sickle? Okay, well Hammer + Sickle is a premium vodka brand that is entering into other luxury markets - cigars. I know, I know, I know, normally I wouldn't care too much but they are doing some really cool things. First of all their boxes that the cigars are shipped in are glass. Yes, a thick, really nice glass case is sent every time your local B&M places an order. I was provided some samples of this cigar and will be doing a full review to see if it's worth anything.


It isn't much, but apparently there isn't much out there at this point. The Hammer and Sickle Vodka site has nothing.


----------



## teedles915 (Jun 18, 2009)

Check out the fourth paragraph

IPCPR Day 1 Event Coverage - Cigar Events - PuffingCigars.com


----------



## teedles915 (Jun 18, 2009)

Dang beat me to it


----------



## itsme_timd (Nov 21, 2008)

teedles915 said:


> Check out the fourth paragraph
> 
> IPCPR Day 1 Event Coverage - Cigar Events - PuffingCigars.com


Thanks for the info guys, I found out a bit more...

This is an Ortsac Cigar, the website THE CIGAR AGENCY redirects to THE CIGAR AGENCY.

Limited info but here is what they say on the website:



> This cigar is being produced in Central America right now. It's as smooth as its parent company [sic] 6 times distilled Hammer & Sickle vodka.


I've emailed the company to see if they have anymore info or if I can buy a sampler.


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

Glass boxed........ very interesting.... Be cool if the box resembled a vodka bottle shape wise...
But how do you think the glass will react with humidity in a humidor???? For some reason, a possible mold issue comes to thought..


----------



## itsme_timd (Nov 21, 2008)

I don't want to snag these guys image but if you look at the article above the first image is a pic of the box, very cool. Glass makes more sense than crystal, cost wise!

IPCPR Day 1 Event Coverage - Cigar Events - PuffingCigars.com


----------



## maccigar (Nov 27, 2009)

you can get them at cigars-now.com


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Yeah, they are made by the same company as the Ortsac cigars. Specifically this guy:








Not the Asian kid, that's me lol.

I thought the Ortsac was a decent cigar, needed some time I think since it lacked a little in the complexity department, but the Hammer and Sickles might be good. Let us know!


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Can't wait to see a review on this cigar!


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

I was gifted one yesterday from a fellow cigar smoker at work.There is not a whole lot of information on the web about these cigars, so I will smoke it this weekend (yes I know I should let it rest, but I am curious too). The price from a Philadelphia (not Holts) B & M is $8.48. -john


----------



## itsme_timd (Nov 21, 2008)

Cool, I'll have to pick some up.


----------



## iRace559 (Aug 27, 2009)

Try not to cause a red scare with those.


----------



## GTCharged (Nov 3, 2008)

Damn commies!


j/k! 

I'm Russian btw, so I can say that.


----------

